# Is your snowblower stored outside under a tarp? Do this!



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't have a shed, besides having too much equipment to fit; no basement so my garage is my shop besides storage for lawn chairs, gardening, Xmas stuff. Because of this I'm forced to keep all my equipment outside under those cheap blue tarps!

I use to put bricks on the corners to keep them down but in heavy winds the tarp corners lift away and out exposing the under cover equipment.

I've tried tent stakes through the grommets which hold well. I've also used stakes with rope through the grommets attached to the equipment.

On some single equipment I use a narrow tarp using bungee cords holding the tarp with the rubber bungee cord across and around the handle.

However I store it under the tarp, I don't know how it happens, but in the beginning of the season, I have water in the gasoline, snowblowers, lawn mowers, doesn't matter, water in the gas. So what I now do, I put a plastic garbage or shopping bag over the engine, then of course the tarp over everything. The times I'm lazy and fail to do this, water in the gas.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Would duck tape over the filler cap vent help you?


Putting a bar of Irish spring bar soap on the engine or in the snow blower frame by the engine helps keep the field mice away from the fan housing and building nests on top of the fan too.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

leonz said:


> Putting a bar of Irish spring bar soap on the engine or in the snow blower frame by the engine helps keep the field mice away from the fan housing and building nests on top of the fan too.


I believe it, keeps me away from Irish women when they use it!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That is an american wives tale my friend, and I know that for a fact haha.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know that RV people will use fabric softener sheets in all kinds of places when storing a rig as the scent is supposed to deter rodents from nesting. Wouldn't hurt to try it if you have a problem with nesting critters in your machines.
I bought a Toro that ran poorly and smoked and this is what I found under the cooling shroud. Critters where in there but it's also just a case of neglect. I'm guessing it wouldn't have lasted much longer overheating the way it was.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd almost rather leave equipment exposed rather than have a non breathing blue tarp covering. Why not make a tiny shed out of pallets and cover it with the tarp so these machines get some air circulation? Anything would be better than a plastic tarp. JMHO


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> Would duck tape over the filler cap vent help you?
> 
> 
> Putting a bar of Irish spring bar soap on the engine or in the snow blower frame by the engine helps keep the field mice away from the fan housing and building nests on top of the fan too.


I was going to ask this because I see mice scurrying from the machine when i fix the tarp. Have been having good luck just bunjeeing the ends together or on the augers. started sprinkling coyote urine on the tracks hoping that would help. worked on the cars last winter.

could the heat under the tarp cause condensation in fuel tank? would filling the tank before storing help?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I'd almost rather leave equipment exposed rather than have a non breathing blue tarp covering. Why not make a tiny shed out of pallets and cover it with the tarp so these machines get some air circulation? Anything would be better than a plastic tarp. JMHO


+1

outside in the elements doused with Fluid Film is better. Might even keep the critters away too. 

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

most of my equipment stays out in the weather since i have no shop or space to really store it. my personally equipment like trimmers/leaf blowers have there spot in the shed but that is. i do have a bit of storage space at my sisters place but trying to avoid filling it up too much. it was mainly suppose to be parking for my car which is now not using it till winter. plus then i have to travel to work on anything. i would love to build more storage but i don't think i could. my mom was talking about filling in the pool. i was almost thinking that might make a pretty good workshop if put a roof on it lol.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

leonz said:


> Would duck tape over the filler cap vent help you?


I see no other way water can get in to the gas other than through that little vent hole. Then I don't see how a single water drop can get in that little vent hole. Then I don't see how in the world I can collect that much water in the gas tank to fill up the bottom of a soda bottle through that little vent hole. And since it's a plastic gas tank, condensation can't be the answer.

But putting a piece of tape over the vent hole is well worth a try, cheap, easy to do, easy to remove. I'd be doing it today but it's pouring!

I'm going to do it on all my outside stored equipment even what I use weekly and sees if it makes a difference.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was under tarps I tried bagging engines bit found they made the mice thing even worse. I never tried Irish Spring but I've heard of the trick. Moth balls didn't seem to work. My death row is not vermin proof. Engines and bottom covers come off when I condemn a unit.


A combination of tarp/tent stakes and bungee has worked well. If you have high stress points like control handles throw a plastic jar over them to disperse the stress.


If you store them with dry tank are you still getting water? With a vented tank moisture will get in and condense with temperature shifts. Perhaps removing the cap and zip dying a swatch of screen to close the opening to critters would let it breathe and self dry as it goes.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Spectrum said:


> If you store them with dry tank are you still getting water? With a vented tank moisture will get in and condense with temperature shifts. Perhaps removing the cap and zip dying a swatch of screen to close the opening to critters would let it breathe and self dry as it goes.


When I empty the tanks of gas, there is no water in the gas tank come spring, fall, or winter. That's why I don't understand where it's coming from.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> When I empty the tanks of gas, there is no water in the gas tank come spring, fall, or winter. That's why I don't understand where it's coming from.


 *It is called condensation or somebody comes along at night and fills them with it.*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If you loved your outdoor power equipment, you'd build a shed.....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> If you loved your outdoor power equipment, you'd build a shed.....


I wanted to, but wife doesn't want one. In my head my idea of a shed would have an inside "second story" shelf, an outside folding potting shelf, large overhangs to keep equipment some what covered, a "carport" to keep equipment under, front and rear doors, solar roof fan, electric, outside light (toliet, shower, basement).


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> When I empty the tanks of gas, there is no water in the gas tank come spring, fall, or winter. That's why I don't understand where it's coming from.


 That tarp is a steam machine. The space under it it heats up and gets steamy from ground moisture. At night it cools down and the metal parts in particular collect the water vapor as dew. 



Also, the coating on the blue tarps are only good for a year or two before pin holes start to form.The green and silver last a little longer.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've kept my John Deere rider out side on a piece of plywood with a blue tarp over, anchored by bricks, and i never had an issue with water in the gas. The biggest problem that i have is critters they stash their nuts on my mower engine, under the vinyl cover of my welder every where else they can in the shed. The little buggers even manage to get them on the valve cover of my wife's car.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

If you think it’s drawing moisture in through the vent you can also put a small piece of cling wrap with the cap screwed down over it. I do that when I need to tip a machine for service. Just remember to leave a bit sticking out so you remember to remove it before start up.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I've kept my John Deere rider out side on a piece of plywood with a blue tarp over, anchored by bricks, and i never had an issue with water in the gas. The biggest problem that i have is critters they stash their nuts on my mower engine, under the vinyl cover of my welder every where else they can in the shed. The little buggers even manage to get them on the valve cover of my wife's car.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The best thing anyone can do is use bars of "Irish Spring Bar Soap" to chase the little (*&^%^&*s away in the off season. It also works in clothes drawers, pantries storing canned goods, rooms that are unused, campers (use lots of bars in the camper and in any wall hung cupboards or cupboards on the floor and under the sink(s).


Any size camper that is self propelled or towed will benefit from a dozen bars or more of Irish Spring Bar Soap. If you put 4+ bars in the engine compartment and in the air cleaner it should keep them from entering the air inlets by chewing through the flexible air tubing used for the air flow sensor. putting it in the air ducts/inlets under the engine compartment hood if reachable would work too 

In the of season all you need to do is put the boxed unopened soap bars or unpacked soap bars in a big Zip-Lock or other brand freezer bag to store them. 


I believe a lot of folks use Irish Spring Bar Soap in and around their gardens to keep the deer away too by drilling holes in the bar soap and hanging it outside the garden on the perimeter. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

